# Lola now being carried @ ULTA



## Janice (Mar 10, 2005)

Just saw this on the cover of my newest ULTA flyer. 

Anything that stands out in this line?


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 10, 2005)

i wish i had an ulta near me


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 10, 2005)

I have one near me in victoria gardens mall. Thanks


----------



## amy (Mar 10, 2005)

The Lola packaging is adorable IMO, and there's a user on the LJ mac community that uses the cake mascara.  I really want to try that stuff cuz it makes her lashes look amazing.


----------



## Julie (Mar 12, 2005)

Has anyone used their products?


----------



## kensbarbie1017 (Mar 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Julie* 
_Has anyone used their products?_

 
Yup. I've tried the lipglosses, lipstick, mascara, eyeshadow and cake mascara. Cake mascara is way to much of a hassle, lipgloss is very expensive for alittle amount of product and has a numbing effect, and the eyeshadow is terribly terribly dry, worse than any drugstore mascara. The lipsticks have a pretty nice consistincy, but i'm more of a lipgloss person. The regular mascara is just averege IMO, it flakes alot and i never have that problem.


----------



## Julie (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks kensbarbie1017 ! You saved me a lot of money!


----------



## Chelsea (Mar 14, 2005)

I love the glosses


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 14, 2005)

I've tried a cream lipstick in the range, called Madras. They are divine, creamy without being drying. It must be good, because I am not a lipstick girl - I only use Pout & Clinique DL ones, with occasional others.


----------



## haha_noodlez (Mar 31, 2005)

has anyone tried the cake mascara?? i saw a post on lj before and now i'm really tempted to get it & now that it's avaliable @ ulta i can go buy it (if its worth it)


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 31, 2005)

I am gonna try to go to the ULTA near me to get BE foundation. Thanks


----------

